# Composers with the most and bestest melodies?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, maybe not Webern, in my book anyway. But there are at least a few and at most many candidates. What do you think? Whose tunes do you whistle while walking down the street?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Wagner's leitmotifs are really Catchy. The opening of Act three of Siegfried had been stuck in my head all day (I actually used it in the Topic Game.)

Bach. Concerto for 2 violins, second movement. Enough said.

Mozart. No explanation needed.

My "unique" pick would go to Messiaen for his amazing way of weaving together ideas. I fine his "tunes" to be really catchy as well, they always stick in my head.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

These guys are unbeatable IMHO:

Tchaikovsky: Practically all what he composed has memorable tunes. Arguably the best tunesmith ever!
Atterberg: The most melodious Swedish composer. He knew how to incorporate folk tunes in his works, absolutely mesmerizing.
Dvorák: Another genius in this field. Symphonies, chamber works, piano works, etc., there are plenty of amazing tunes wherever.
Elgar: Melodies such as the main one of the 1st symphony and Pomp and Circumstance March no. 1 are proofs of his great talent.
Raff: Unfairly neglected composer whose music is invaded by catchy tunes.
Kalinnikov: Just checking the 2 symphonies you can realize how good tunesmith he was!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

For quantity and quality of memorable melodies: Bach, Handel, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Verdi, Wagner, Brahms, Bizet, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Puccini, Rachmaninoff.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel, Bach, Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Mozart, Verdi, Puccini, Brahms.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Tchaikovsky.......


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Shouldn't that be the mostest and bestest melodies?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I can't whistle ....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

laurie said:


> I can't whistle ....


Whistling in your head counts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

laurie said:


> I can't whistle ....


Seek a good dentist .........


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Whistling in your head counts.


Is that what you hear when things go in one ear and out the other?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Is that what you hear when things go in one ear and out the other?


*cough *Dvorak *cough*


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Mozart, Schubert, Bizet, Grieg, Puccini, Eric Coates, Leroy Anderson.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tchaikovsky, Chopin, Arthur Sullivan


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dvorak, Schubert certainly the mix. Tchaikovsky, too.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

When I think melody, I think Tchaikovsky and Dvorak first. Next, I think of Mozart and Beethoven. After that, pick a famous Russian composer, as they have a pretty good knack for melodies.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> When I think melody, I think Tchaikovsky and Dvorak first. Next, I think of Mozart and Beethoven. After that, *pick a famous Russian composer*, as they have a pretty good knack for melodies.



Glazunov
Myaskovsky (his slow movements are among the best in the genre)
Balakirev
Rimsky-Korsakov
Lyadov
Catoire
Rebikov


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I've long considered Georges Bizet a delightful, memorable, and prodigious melodic genius. He was capable of writing a prototype melody that can stick in the mind for a lifetime.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Of course, Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, and Beethoven--especially in his slow movements, etc.. But one composer that might surprise people here--since no one has mentioned him so far, is Sergei Prokofiev. There are pieces by Prokofiev that I have to limit my listening exposure to, because the melodies will stay in my mind for days, even weeks afterwards (it's called 'earworms').

For example, the melody of the opening movement of his 7th Symphony will come back to me again and again, even a month or two after I've listened to it! The same is true for the opening of his Flute Sonata, the work that David Oistrakh had the composer transcribe into a Violin Sonata (& either way, it makes no difference to the 'earworm' effect, believe me).

I dare people to listen to these works (linked below), and not find the melody returning to your mind! For me, that says a lot about Prokofiev's ability to write a beautiful melody (and regarding my earworms, Prokofiev is the absolute worst):


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Schubert, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Verdi, Bizet.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Rachmaninoff! The slow movement of his 2nd Symphony. Beautiful and heartfelt.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mozart - melodies to spare


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Think nearly all composers have melodies in their works. Part of the structure in the movement!!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's a treasure of a Chopin melody... simply exquisite! Its long legato melodic line is also extremely difficult to play without breaking the mood--an etude in the manner of great sincerity and expression, almost holy. In the middle section, there's a stunning contrast between serenity and agitation, and I find the return to the great long melodic line of the melody to be unforgettable.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Haydn, Mozart, Dvorak, Grieg and Brahms


----------

